# Anyone know Helensville well?



## Woody68 (Dec 20, 2011)

We're trying to decide where to settle when we finally all get out to Auckland - hubby is already there - working in Takapuna.

The houses on the Hibiscus coast look fab but there's no way we can afford something with a bit of land - even if such a thing did exist there! We're looking at Helensville now. I know it's a lot more rural, but that's not really a problem - kind of what we were looking for when making the decision to move to the other side of the world.

Can anyone tell me anything about the area? We have 2 young sons - 5 and 2 - so schools will be a requirement.

Many thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Woody68 said:


> We're trying to decide where to settle when we finally all get out to Auckland - hubby is already there - working in Takapuna.
> 
> The houses on the Hibiscus coast look fab but there's no way we can afford something with a bit of land - even if such a thing did exist there! We're looking at Helensville now. I know it's a lot more rural, but that's not really a problem - kind of what we were looking for when making the decision to move to the other side of the world.
> 
> ...


Look around Kumeu - it's lovely!


----------



## Woody68 (Dec 20, 2011)

Many thanks - I'll get hubby to head out there some weekend and check it out


----------



## kiwitelco (Mar 25, 2012)

*Know Helensville well!*

Hi,

My name is Matt Hampton, I Chair the Helensville District Business Association, Lions Club of Helensville, and assorted other hats!
I hear you are seeking property in and around Helensville?
As it happens, my place is on the market, genuine reasons for sale, covering mothers and sisters medical expenses.
Property comprises 17.5 acres with 2 residences. Property situated on Fordyce Rd, Helensville. Nice area, great neighbours, Parakai Primary at bottom of rd, with bus almost to the gate. Kidegarten also next door to Primary. Local shops 5km.
Anyhow, can blab on about all the positives property and area have, however suggest you contact me for further info pertaining property and area as I cannot add websites to this post until I have been here for a while

I can be contacted directly at:

thekiwitelco at gmail dot com


----------

